# bad ground?



## paulwshaw (Jan 22, 2018)

95 Hardbody. With the head lights off, if you press on the brake, the dash lights will come on. When i turn on the headlights, the brake lights stay on.....PLS help

Thank you
Paul


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Definitely a bad ground.

The first thing I would say is to look for an aftermarket Trailer Wiring Harness.

A Trailer Wiring Harness hangs out in the mud and grim. Usually, they are only held together by twisting the wires together. After 20 years of hanging back there, they often start coming loose.

If you have one, crawl under there with it, and start pulling the old electrical tape apart. At each wire splice, cut the old part away and secure it again. Solder connections are best, followed by crimp connectors. Tape the wires back up and use Cable Ties to hold the wires up and out of the way.

Other aftermarket things to look for if you do not have a Trailer Wiring Harness:

 stereo
 amplifier
 fog lights
 CB radio
Basically, look for bad aftermarket wiring. The stock wiring harness is pretty much immune to this unless something is installed in a way that causes it to run on the existing wires.


----------

